# Spoke to my Doctor today....



## burtle1987 (Feb 3, 2019)

I've been experiencing low test for quite some time. 

I went to my GP. Of course she wasn't in. I had just walked in. 

I spoke to another doctor. I explained to her everything that was going on. 

She said I need to get lab work done. I set up an appointment with my regular doctor (She's been my doctor since I was born) and I go Feb 20th for lab work and she said results will be in within a hour. I can sit and wait for them.


But do the regular doctor offices test for free test ? Total test?

Should I ask for them to check those ?

I had blood work done 7 years ago and my test levels were 550. They didn't measure free test or total test...they just said my levels were at 550.

That was 7 years ago and in the afternoon. I had eaten breakfast, lunch, had soda, and other snacks prior. I had just walked in that day for other issues and they decided to do blood work. They thought I could of been diabetic. That's why they did blood work right off the draw that day. I never went back after that. I was told then I was not diabetic. They had said everything was normal and I was good to go. I did have a little higher white blood cell count. Other than that, nothing was out of range. I mentioned the low sex drive, no energy etc...back then but they said I was way too young to have low test. They handed me Cialis samples to try. I took one pill. It helped get me hard but I never took them again. I don't want to take pills for ever. They basically blew me off that day and wanted me to start taking Cialis for the issues. I was 25. I'm almost 32 now. 

Test at 550 5 years ago I don't know if that means anything or not or if it could of lowered that much in 5 years

I do know one thing. For many years I've dealt with low energy, always tired, no sex drive, and when I do have sex its almost a full time job staying hard and doing it. Unable to drop fat in the midsection even when my diet was spot on to a T. I lost weight but mid section just wouldn't go. 

I'd appreciate any information prior to my appointment. I just don't want to walk in demanding stuff and acting like some type of lunatic when I go see her.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 3, 2019)

I hate to break it to you but results will vary widely from GP to GP as many do not know about treating low-t.  Mine is a total idiot with regards to both testosterone and thyroid issues.  For example, he went by my TSH and the fact that my total testosterone was "just below" the lower side of the range to recommend SSRIs and Cialis instead of testosterone and thyroid medication.  He then went on to strike the fear of God into me by citing an old medical journal article which stated that men on testosterone had higher rates of strokes even though the article itself said not to rely on it as they didn't assess the health of the subjects prior to beginning TRT.

You may luck out, but when it comes to GPs, I wouldn't hold my breath unless they specialize in hormone replacement therapy.


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 3, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I hate to break it to you but results will vary widely from GP to GP as many do not know about treating low-t.  Mine is a total idiot with regards to both testosterone and thyroid issues.  For example, he went by my TSH and the fact that my total testosterone was "just below" the lower side of the range to recommend SSRIs and Cialis instead of testosterone and thyroid medication.  He then went on to strike the fear of God into me by citing an old medical journal article which stated that men on testosterone had higher rates of strokes even though the article itself said not to rely on it as they didn't assess the health of the subjects prior to beginning TRT.
> 
> You may luck out, but when it comes to GPs, I wouldn't hold my breath unless they specialize in hormone replacement therapy.



Thanks for the reply. 

I'm not expecting much. I just want to feel better. I know this is not normal. I know it isn't depression either. Overall I like my life just tired of having these issues. I feel like I'm being held back. With them giving me Cialis years ago I have a bad feeling that's what they will push onto me again. I just hope that isn't the case. They did say my thyroid was in normal range/average range. But I guess that may not mean much either. I don't know much about how all of this works. 

I will see what the results are. I will post them in a thread once I get a hold of the results. Just to see what you guys think .


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 3, 2019)

burtle1987 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I'm not expecting much. I just want to feel better. I know this is not normal. I know it isn't depression either. Overall I like my life just tired of having these issues. I feel like I'm being held back. With them giving me Cialis years ago I have a bad feeling that's what they will push onto me again. I just hope that isn't the case. They did say my thyroid was in normal range/average range. But I guess that may not mean much either. I don't know much about how all of this works.
> 
> I will see what the results are. I will post them in a thread once I get a hold of the results. Just to see what you guys think .



Your bloods are the best starting point.  Doctors are a crap shoot.  You may have to do some doctor shopping if your test is low and your current GP will not treat you.  You may have better luck with an endo.  They like to use ranges and not treat the symptoms.  Probably say anything north of 300 test is normal.  Problem is you can be 350 test level and feel like absolute crap.  That’s not normal.  

Good luck and hope you figure out what the issue is.  It could be something other than test levels as well.  Blood work is the key.


----------



## snake (Feb 3, 2019)

It's all a guess now. Get tests done again.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Even if your in (normal range).  I talked to my practitioner and showed her a couple articles on total and free(bound) testosterone.  I told her how women get HRT so easily and how discriminatory it is against men who want or need TRT.  It went very well and even know my Test was in normal range, she prescribed it based on that my sex drive was in the shitter and I said I was getting depressed.  That was many years ago when it was very hard to even get a family doc to prescribe it.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 3, 2019)

If you're talking to a GP, they'll likely know little to nothing about low-t except for what drug reps have told them.  Check out the adrogel website.  https://www.androgel.com/  The content there will likely be what your GP knows about low-t (if you're lucky)


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks for the info guys. I’m not holding my breath. I know how doctors are. But once I get blood work done I’ll at least know where I stand currently. That is if they test for free test. That’s what really matters from what I’ve found out.


----------



## Grego (Feb 4, 2019)

My previous GP that diagnosed my low T worked with me to titrate my T level. Fast forward 18 years my doc retires, was hard pressed to find a primary doc.  Find one and she will only pesribe 200ml eow period. Where I live there are few of GPS so I’m basically stuck. What I’m getting at is it’s all the luck of the draw and advocating your position. Go in and state your case.


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 4, 2019)

Grego said:


> My previous GP that diagnosed my low T worked with me to titrate my T level. Fast forward 18 years my doc retires, was hard pressed to find a primary doc.  Find one and she will only pesribe 200ml eow period. Where I live there are few of GPS so I’m basically stuck. What I’m getting at is it’s all the luck of the draw and advocating your position. Go in and state your case.



That's too bad that happened to you. 


I will see what she ends up saying and go from there. The important thing to me right now is getting blood work done to see what is going on with my body. 

If I'm low and she won't work with me it will be time to shop around and see where else I can go


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 6, 2019)

So should I ask my Dr if she's going to check my free test levels when she does the lab work?

Or should I just go get the lab work done and see what happens?

I've just heard rumors that some Dr's don't check free test levels and that its very important to know what your free test is


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2019)

Why wouldn’t you ask for what you want?


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 6, 2019)

I use an Endo but fired the 1st one

This one goes by total, free and bio along with all the other bloodwork with the 1st wouldn't even do estrogen just total test only

With an endo I have know I'll be more willing to go lower on the total as long as the free is great

1st was a woman second is a man and my GP is a women that has not been great with this either.

You have to keep looking until you find a smart one

I'm 50 and he is willing to keep me at total 700ng but is more concerned on free and bio saying we may go lower the 700ng total

It's about how you feel and free is the feel good not total


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 7, 2019)

I just wasn't sure if it was a good idea going in telling them I want this and that tested 

I just didn't know what would happen. Sorry, new to all of this and I don't want to get turned away by them so wasn't sure! 


I will ask! Thanks again


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 20, 2019)

Tomorrow is the day.

I can already tell it will be a fail. They called me and now I will NOT be seeing my regular Doctor. They just realized they "over booked" her for tomorrow and I will be seeing her nurse. If I want to see my actual Doctor she is booked 6 weeks out due to the fact she only works part time now. *she's 68 years old*. 


They also changed the time for me to come in. They also have decided NO LAB work. It went from doing lab work to no lab work. I don't go until noon now. 

My Doctor's nurse just wants to talk to me about what's going on and wants to see what medication she can put me on to make things better..she said that word for word on the phone today.

unreal....


----------



## DeathDefier (Feb 20, 2019)

Find a Dr that only deals with TRT or Endocrine issues. Most Drs are far from up to date on TRT.


----------



## The Tater (Feb 20, 2019)

I would describe your symptoms very clearly and get ready for them to prescribe you an anti-depressant..lol 

I'm just saying I hear that often when dealing with General Practitioners about Low T.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 20, 2019)

burtle1987 said:


> Tomorrow is the day.
> 
> I can already tell it will be a fail. They called me and now I will NOT be seeing my regular Doctor. They just realized they "over booked" her for tomorrow and I will be seeing her nurse. If I want to see my actual Doctor she is booked 6 weeks out due to the fact she only works part time now. *she's 68 years old*.
> 
> ...


I waited almost 8 weeks to see a specialist for a medical scare I had. When I get to the appt, same shit. Overbooked and id have to see the nurse. Complete waste of my time. I have a feeling it will be a waste of yours as well.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 20, 2019)

Time for new doctor


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 20, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Time for new doctor



Worked for me!

New doctor better results from better action taken.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 20, 2019)

SFGiants said:


> Worked for me!
> 
> New doctor better results from better action taken.


I’m envious of your doc man.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 20, 2019)

As far as trt stuff goes, I would bet money we'd all have the best luck with young doctors.  I dont think that this has been taught in med schools except for the last 10-12 years or so. Older than that and they were taught that testosterone causes heart attacks.  

I told my gp at my last physical about mine bc he caught it on my bloodwork.  He wanted to know how my ldl had come down so quickly and he caught that my RBC count had elevated.  He was fine with me being on trt at 200mg a week but test still wouldnt be covered by insurance through them so.........


Point is, keep searching for the right doc.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 20, 2019)

Why is it so hard to find a Hormone Doctor? I guess I see it as a normal deal as my GP is also a Hormone Dr....has been for over 25 years...BEST Dr. I've ever had......!:32 (20):


Dr. XXXXX is  board certified  in Family Medicine, is a Diplomate of the American Board of Family  Medicine and a Fellow of the American Academy of Family Practice. He has  been in private medical practice in XXXXX since 1985.



Dr. XXXX received his B.S. in Psychobiology from UCLA where he graduated  Magna Cum Laude in 1978. He went on to attend medical school at UC  Irvine, receiving his M.D. from that institution in 1982. He completed  his internship and residency specializing in Family Medicine under the  auspices of USC and became board certified in Family Medicine in 1985.  The Family Medicine Specialty Board has recertified Dr. XXXXX three times  since 1985, most recently in 2006. 



Dr. XXXX has been practicing _*Anti-Aging and Integrative Medicine since  1993. He has an expansive expertise in the application of Bio-identical  hormone replacement therapy for both women and men, which he has  developed over a 30 year career.*_



Dr. XXXX is a  highly empathetic, compassionate and heart centered physician utilizing  skills developed over a lifetime of working with master practitioners,  healers, inuitives and depth psychologists. He brings a refreshing,  open, non-judgmental and insightful perspective to each of his patients.  He also brings wisdom.


----------



## BrotherJ (Feb 20, 2019)

I found my TRT doc off a Google search for TRT providers in my local area and based on reviews. Most GP's and family practitioners are there to treat the flu, a sprained ankle, basic allergies, a weird-looking mole, and that rash on your ass. Anything beyond that and they'll jump to "you need an SSRI and Cialis" if you mention anything to do with low-test symptoms. Doctor shop, ask for what you WANT/NEED and go from there.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 21, 2019)

Young men need to hear trt is not a magic bullet ... if you have low energy ... difficulty losing belly fat ... and dont get a boner when the wind blows ... welcome to the human race ... seriously start by improving your diet ... and start busting your ass at the gym ... I'd give my left nut to be 25 or 32 again ... trt will supplement and work with other good habits ... it will solve nothing on it's own ...


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks everyone 

I decided to go. 

Bad news....

I was going over how I feel and explaining how long it has been going on. They ended up pulling up lab work from over 4 years ago. 

My thyroid is WAY above what it is supposed to be. She said it is around 5 and the highest it should be was in the 4's. 

She is very concerned there's something going on with my thyroid, or saying it could possibly be my issue. They scheduled me for lab work first thing in the morning .


8am. I have to start fasting at 12am. 


I just went in and explained how I don't agree with them blowing me off etc....she did some digging and found the old lab work and she actually freaked out. She wanted to know why the doctor at that time didn't do anything for me. They said the doctor has quit since then. He quit two years ago she said.


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 21, 2019)

four years ago my thyroid was 5.0. or 5.2. it was one or the other.


----------

